# Grafikfehler Hot Pursiut! 2010



## CypherWTF (24. November 2010)

Moin...

Ich hab mir jetzt das neue NfS geholt und zwischendurch ist es so, das ich auf einmal starke Grafikfehler bekomme.
Z.B.: verwischen die Texturen oder die Farben wechseln sich hin und her...

Ich habe es nur bei diesem Game und bei keinem anderem...

Kann es an meinem Grafikkartentreiber liegen?

Cypher


----------



## McLee (24. November 2010)

Behaupte gerade mal so .... 
Neues Spiel + neue Grafiktreiber installieren, gehören immer zusammen


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (24. November 2010)

Den Thread hätte man auch locker im Sammthread schreiben können, aber naja ist ja zu einfach---> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...elthread-need-speed-hot-pursuit-nfs-14-a.html

Ich hatte es ma das aufeinmal mitten im Bild Bäume aufflackern, Lösung: Bewegungsunschärfe aus


----------



## CypherWTF (24. November 2010)

Ich hab nu den neusten Treiber installiert und die Bewegungsunschärfe deaktiviert aber der Fehler ist immer noch da...

Die Graka liegt bei 1920*1080 mit maximalen Details und 60FPS bei 60°-70°...

Woran kann es noch liegen?

In keinem anderen Spiel hab ich Grafikfehler...

Die Fehler sind auch auf keinem Screenshot oder Video zu sehen... 

Die Fehler sehen so aus, das auf einmal die Texturen fehlplatziert sind, zwischendurch sind auch derbe Streifen im Bild...

Hab die Karte mit OCCT getestet bzw. gestresst und es wurden keine Fehler festgestellt...

Scheiss Spiel...


----------



## Bullvai (25. November 2010)

Hm habe genau das gleichen Probleme.

Graka ist ne 285gtx mit neusten treiber.
Grafikfehler sind mitten im Bild, bäume usw flackern stark auf.


----------



## Bull56 (26. November 2010)

liegt am nvidia grafikkartentreiber-warten auf patch!


----------



## CypherWTF (28. November 2010)

ich hab jetzt den pach von nfs installiert und der fehler ist geblieben...

was nu?


----------

